# Madagascan Giant Emerald Pill Bugs?



## kelly1978 (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about Madagascan Giant Emerald Pill Bugs?
I think they are very cool!:lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

before i start, im unsure if these are the species, but i know tanzanian ginats actually eat fungi tahts ONLY produced in their stomachs by a certain abcteria. Unfortunately the bacteria dies when the pillbug gets too warm..they never do well in captivity..well iv never ehard of the giants being kept for long.. They still eat but as said, without the bacteria they cannot convert ht e food to the fungi so dont absorb nothing 
Could be totally different with this species but probably not, lol otherwise youd find more people with them


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

As with the last post i had Giant pill bugs and had little sucess. You can sex them though apparently, males stridulate.You can feel it when they are rolled up.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

All I know is that they're very hard to keep in captivity and no-one seems to have had any long term success.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

thats a shame, i love them theyre gorgeous


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> thats a shame, i love them theyre gorgeous


Yeh for sure, i think theyr awesome!

random fact about them..well isopods.. there is a marine pillbug that attains a HUGE size...18inch from head to tail as such


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

are these what we are talking about??


----------



## kelly1978 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for you reply's, i've been looking into them and everyone is tell me much the same thing, what a shame they are so cool!

Check these guys out!


----------

